# Should I assume she got bred?



## Shootingstars (Sep 29, 2010)

Last night one of my Nigerian does had a little bit of dried white junk under tail and she smells pretty bucky down there.  Now my buck is only 5 months old but he is with all the other goats for now and the rest of the them don't smell like him. 

Can I assume he bred her last night?  Also she refuses to raise her tail this morning while the other ones always have their tails up.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep.

If you don't want her bred, you can terminate the pregnancy by giving a dose of lutalyse in about 10 days.  Dose is 2ml in the muscle.  It's watery, so when I have to give it, I usually just use a 25ga x 5/8" needle and hit them somewhere inside the triangle pictured here:


----------



## Shootingstars (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh thanks, I should have clarified though.  I have the buck with the does wanting to get them bred.  My does are 3 years, 2 years and 18 months so they are definitely ready and in good health.  This will be the first breeding for any of them.

Thanks again!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh.  Well, in that case CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 29, 2010)

You'll know within a month, if she doesn't come back into heat. If she's got icky white goo around her rear, it's pretty safe to say either he got her, or she was in heat and is just leaking mucus. And if she was in heat, and he is interested in girls, I'd say she got bred.


----------



## Shootingstars (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe I should start a new thread on this topic but all of my does are new to the whole buck thing and I have never even seen them in heat.  Should it be noticable because to me it is not and I am out there with them at least twice a day if not more for quite awhile.  I mean I don't just dump the feed and leave, I pay attention to them also.

How am I suppose to know for sure that they are in heat?


----------



## babsbag (Sep 30, 2010)

I said the same thing about my goats when I first started with them. Then someone told me that they will usually "flag" their tails, straight up and waggling, and many of them will make a lot more noise, mine sure do.

The day I was told about the tail flagging I came home and sure enough tail up and mouth open   Once you see it you will know. If your buck is running with your does you may never see it. It will usually only last 2 or 3 days at most and if the buck is accessible they probably won't be so vocal. 

4 of my 5 were bred last year and I only noticed one in heat. The problem with breeding this way is that you don't know the exact date they are bred so you don't know when they are due. Last year I let my does and buck together for 3 months and then I was looking at a 3 month window that they could be due to kid. I will be a little more vigilant this year. 

Good luck with your girls.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 30, 2010)

Shootingstars said:
			
		

> Maybe I should start a new thread on this topic but all of my does are new to the whole buck thing and I have never even seen them in heat.  Should it be noticable because to me it is not and I am out there with them at least twice a day if not more for quite awhile.  I mean I don't just dump the feed and leave, I pay attention to them also.
> 
> How am I suppose to know for sure that they are in heat?


Most of my girls aren't terribly obvious either.  Discharge has been the most noticeable indication.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 30, 2010)

I have one doe who does back flips trying to excite anything around her, another who just has discharge and tail flagging and another who does absolutely nothing.  We need a goat interpretor so they can see if the goats tell them "Hey...gimme a boyfriend NOW"


----------



## Shootingstars (Sep 30, 2010)

I am assuming by tail flagging you mean the straight up in the air?  I have seen the buck really sniffing the girl's area. Can all my does go into heat the same time as I am noticing this in all of them?  I introduced the buck about three weeks ago.

Thank you for all the helpful answers!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 30, 2010)

Tail flagging is just that - flagging.  They'll wiggle their tails from side to side and a little up and down.  My thought is they are "waiving their scent" so the bucks can find them (because, as most of us know, "bucks" sometimes need help like that) 

It is possible for your does to come into heat at the same time - especially if you put a buck with them all together.  A lot of people get a buck rag and put that with their does for a while before a buck actually comes around.  That way the girls sync up and when the buck's actually there it makes the process go more smoothly.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 30, 2010)

My two senior girls are synchronized with each other, they cycle the same--they are also super jealous and competitive with each other over everything. My younger does all come into heat a few days after the seniors are done, all at once more or less. 

They all have little individual things they do. None of mine get super vocal or so obvious that you can't miss it. There's some extra tail wagging (hard to notice because their tails go crazy whenever they see me, because they are happy), and some make a funny little "meh meh meh" sound with their tongues stuck out, that they don't do usually. One doe will not flirt with a buck at all if he is around, but she drives her buddy doe crazy loving on her and rubbing her face all over her, that is when I know she is ready. One of my younger does mounts the others when she is feeling lovey. My Nigerian doeling...I haven't a clue, because she is flirty and tail flagging ALL the time, rubbing her butt on the fence to the buck pen. But the last two months she has settled down and her belly is getting bigger...I think he got her through the fence. :/ Oh well. One of my senior girls will go into a false heat and then have an actual fertile heat a few days to a week later, every single time, so I know I need to leave her with the buck an extra week to be sure. 

It may take a couple of seasons before you really know each doe and how they act, if they are not obvious about it.


----------



## rebelINny (Oct 6, 2010)

My girls are hussies! LOL They are all mounting one another and flagging and being loud! It's hilarious. I definitely know when my girls are in heat. Its usually as soon as September hits. I got 11 bred for Feb. and still have 12 more to go, but the bucks are separated for now because I want to space the kiddings out a bit.


----------

